# (Alex Heffes) The Arctic : Our Last Great Wilderness - Documentary Soundtrack



## muziksculp (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi,

I'm enjoying listening to this Documentary Soundtrack by *Alex Heffes*.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 10, 2021)

By the way, this soundtrack was recorded at VSL Synchron Stage, in Vienna. 

I love the acoustics I'm hearing in the soundtrack.


----------

